# Simplex HGH?



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Can get Simplex at not too bad a price....is it miles better than say kigs, hyge etc?

Would be great to have feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it is good but well expensive compared to the others


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

genuine ones are very good but there are some very good fakes about be careful mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

^^ x2 on this. If your source is good and trustworthy, and knows his source then these are great, and the pens make it a doddle to carry around and use. Also you inly need to store it somewhere that the temp is lower then 25 degrees, not in the fridge like a lot of GH. You only need to put it in the fridge prior to first use. Norditropin have a great site on Simplexx, with loads of tips on using and storing it.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Say if i used 2iu of that a day...would that yield similar results to 5iu riptropins ed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> Say if i used 2iu of that a day...would that yield similar results to 5iu riptropins ed?


have you used 5iu of rips a day? there is no measured iu difference between the two but with pharma you can be certain you are getting what you pay for and the purity etc is bang on, with the generics this cannot be certain and you take your chances......


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

how do you spot the fakes paul?

Dan


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

i can get 500iu rips for what 180iu simplex would cost...thats where my problem lies.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

If you can get 5 boxes of rips for price of one Simplex i'd go for the Rips

I very doubt Rips have less than 4iu per vial, if not then why would you pay for simplex


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

True..

Also...random....but seen as peptides arent hgh or steroids...are they legal to sell in the uk? like i buy in huge bulk from the usa....could i make a website and sell in the uk?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

It's research...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I am starting GH in the New Year for anti-ageing, and have chosen to go with Simplexx. THis is twofold, firstly I know exactly what I am getting, and the dosage and purity will be spot on. and secondly for the convenience. I travel between two locations every week, one of which has no fridge, but doesn't get hot. Also I travel internationally on business. The pen will just make it easier to carry around and store. No additional syringes etc to carry with me.

It is more expensive, but at 2iu per day 5 days a week, its not going to break the bank, each pen will be 4.5 weeks (roughly a month) supply @ 45iu per pen.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> i can get 500iu rips for what 180iu simplex would cost...thats where my problem lies.


then get the Rips, in my opinion Pharma is much better than chinese even Hyge but you have to look at what you want from it and what level your physique is.....if you are a rec BB then chinese is fine if you compete at a high level so the small changes count then i would say Pharma.....but this is just my opinion



J.Smith said:


> True..
> 
> Also...random....but seen as peptides arent hgh or steroids...are they legal to sell in the uk? like i buy in huge bulk from the usa....could i make a website and sell in the uk?


you could but you would then be hit with import tax etc plus if it was the easy without issue many would of done that by now i have a feeling although these peps are only sold for research purposes you would still be breaking some type of import law for sale.....


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> Can get Simplex at not too bad a price....


I can get simplex for free by kissing the right girl.


----------

